# Using NTFS drive as music_dir for MusicPD (MPD)



## v0idE (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi forums,

I am having trouble getting MusicPD (MPD) to read my music files which are stored on an NTFS drive.

The configuration works fine if I set music_directory to, say, ~/music, but as soon as I change over to the NTFS drive, /mnt/split250/audio, MPD can't create a db.

Could this be caused by the NTFS drive being automatically mounted during boot up, and is then "owned" by root? Below are the mount points:

```
[hackedpackard v0idE]$ ls -al /mnt
total 208
drwxr-xr-x   5 root  wheel     512 Sep  1 08:01 .
drwxr-xr-x  20 root  wheel     512 Sep 15 16:13 ..
drwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel    4096 Sep 16 03:48 hori500
drwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel  196608 Sep 16 03:48 para500
drwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel    8192 Sep 16 15:29 split250
```

The NTFS drive is mounted read+write (and works fine), and MPD is set to run as the current user (which is only me).

I have tried following a few different guides but I still end up with the same problem at the end.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2009)

Can you actually write anything else to NTFS? Because write support for NTFS is sketchy and officially not supported in the base system, IIRC. You'd have to use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs for that.


----------



## fonz (Sep 16, 2009)

v0idE said:
			
		

> Could this be caused by the NTFS drive being automatically mounted during boot up, and is then "owned" by root?


Possibly.

If you are the only user, you could try to have the NTFS partition mounted such that you own it. I'm sure the options for that are mentioned in the mount_ntfs(8) and/or fuse manuals somewhere and it should be possible to put those options into /etc/fstab.

If there are other users too, you may wish to create a group, make yourself (and possibly others) a member of that group and have the partition mounted (see above) such that this group has write access.

Hope this helps,

Alphons


----------



## v0idE (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

@DutchDaemon: Yes, it's definitely RW, and so far I haven't had any problems with reading from or writing to it.

@fonz: This is the line in /etc/fstab to mount the NTFS drive:

```
/dev/ad4s3              /mnt/split250   ntfs    rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g,late        2        0
```

I'll try mounting it the drive with my account and see if it changes anything.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2009)

v0idE said:
			
		

> @DutchDaemon: Yes, it's definitely RW, and so far I haven't had any problems with reading from or writing to it.



That's because you're actually using the port I suggested


----------

